# I am oh so organised



## HayleyMarie (Jul 6, 2011)

And then it goes into a nice little box and in a corner in the freezer. Everything is labeled and every single morsal of meat is suran wrapped and cut into 1 ounce chunks. I think I have a problem:nerd:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Yeah, you definitely need an intervention


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

OMG...you sound like me...only difference is I use wax paper. I'm a little OCD, lol.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I think my brain just exploded.....

My method:
thaw massive amounts of meat.
cram as much as fits into a 16 quart container. Doesn't matter what. Fill in the cracks with beef head meat. Or liver. Or something. 
freeze.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I started out like that - it lasted about half a minute. now, I take a big something out of the freezer, give it to the dogs a couple of days, and then toss it back into the freezer. my chicken necks are labelled "liver" and I rarely know what I'm giving them until it's thawed.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Oh my goodness. I am like Puppy Paws, defrost several hundred pounds of meat, package into containers til they are to bursting, fill gallon ziplock bagsand cram the freezer as tight as possible. Keep freezer closed for two to three days so everything freezes and nothing falls out next time you open the door.LOL Of course we feed 35-40 pounds per week. :wink:


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Hey, you're welcome to come over to my house on "meat day" and get my freezer organized like that! But instead of 1 oz chunks, think you could manage 12ozs? lol


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Julie said:


> Hey, you're welcome to come over to my house on "meat day" and get my freezer organized like that! But instead of 1 oz chunks, think you could manage 12ozs? lol


Hmm. Maybe there is a career in this for her! Like those people who come and organize your closets.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

Oh my, that's awesome. I thought I was organized with measuring out and writing amounts on the baggies, then each "meat" is placed in its own 2 galloon labeled ziplock. I think I'll copy your box idea for the freezer.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Okay this thread is just cracking me up. Maybe 'cause it's a bit of a relief from the heavy-duty dog fight thread I just left after posting... (Ugh.)

Anyhoo, I'm a nice blend of OCD (label-maker, portion out in ziplock bags, freeze)- kind of girl, and the what-the-hell- grab some mystery, non-labeled something from the freezer and "it will all work out in the wash" type...

Ha- in truth, I am actually more organized than not. But my pup's still young (almost 6 months). Talk to me after a year of doing this...


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

You all are making me laugh. I started out like that but I got it looking good then I would just use it lol. Found that its better to just use ziplocks and or ziplock containers. And push as much in the freezer ask i can lol and see how long it last.


----------



## HayleyMarie (Jul 6, 2011)

Ha ha well I am sure I won't be like this forever. Teagans only eats 4-7 ounces a days. When I get my boerboel who will eat a truck load a day, I'm pretty sure that organization will go out the window ha ha


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I only WISH I could be that organized! I'm lost on that part.


----------



## leilaquinn (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm still organised, but considering my slobishness in the rest of my life, i'm sure it waon't last long. (I am now looking for a dog freezer, i've already told my husband not to bother buying any frozen food, but that could get old:redface:


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

I totally love to be organized so my freezer (which is currently the tiny top freezer in the extra fridge) is perfectly stacked with containers all labeled with whatever is in them. I think I'm getting a REAL freezer next week (YAAAAAAAY!!) so it'll just be more of the same. 
I think I probably need an intervention too but I won't listen when they tell me to step away from the crackpipe, oh wait, I mean sharpie pen that I'm using to write "beef, hearts, chicken necks, venison..... on those perfectly stacked containers. No sir, I am a meat organizer and I'm proud of it!! :becky:


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

I was so organized at first. Now I just fill up gallon bags the size of one meal for all of my dogs and call it good. When I was overflowing with meat I would stuff in hunks of whatever would fit in with the necks. Often times that meant beef heart and pork heart cementing in the necks.


----------



## swolek (Mar 31, 2011)

CavePaws said:


> I was so organized at first. Now I just fill up gallon bags the size of one meal for all of my dogs and call it good. When I was overflowing with meat I would stuff in hunks of whatever would fit in with the necks. Often times that meant beef heart and pork heart cementing in the necks.


Ha, I mix stuff like this too when I need space! The other day I was looking everywhere for the chicken necks and then I realized I had thrown in the rest with the goat meat .


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

The only organization I have is boneless|bone-in|organ.


----------



## Love my lab (Dec 9, 2010)

yup organized pretty much....well kinda....well guess it just depends who you ask that question too in my family????? lol....no but seriously I do try to put things up w/ labels and the weight on the outside of the bag so that if anyone but me needs to feed they know what to grab w/out having to worry about anything, the organs are packed that way too. But if anyone had to actually go looking for organs to cut up and pack then they would be introuble because those are organized like this....the bottom row is a beef organ blend, piled ontop of that kind of off to the left is lamb liver/kidney, off to the right of that is straight beef liver and kidneys and lets not forget the upstairs freezer that has pork kidneys and chicken liver. I totally understand my madness :becky:


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

HayleyMarie said:


> View attachment 4532
> 
> 
> And then it goes into a nice little box and in a corner in the freezer. Everything is labeled and every single morsal of meat is suran wrapped and cut into 1 ounce chunks. I think I have a problem:nerd:


I love how your bison bag says "Bison Yum!" Hahahaha

I wish I could be as organized as you. Officially getting a chest freezer this weekend though so I am hoping that that gives me more room for organization. Right now we are using OUR freezer on our fridge so it's kind of "cram everything in anyway you can so we don't have to get rid of anything".


----------



## barneysmom2510 (Oct 12, 2011)

I just bagged up my first order I just crammed everything into ziploc bags and tupperwatre I had laying around. I can barely open the drawer to my freezer it is so heavy.


----------

